
The World’s First 3D Printing Pen that Lets you Draw Sculptures - add
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/02/the-worlds-first-3d-printing-pen-that-lets-you-draw-sculptures-in-real-time/?src=footer
======
simonsarris
Huh.

My childhood consisted of doing this with a five dollar product that's been
around for ages.

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003L264JA/>

I mean its great, but this product has a lot more in common with the glue guns
that I've known and loved for my entire conscious life than it does any 3D
printing technology. I'm surprised that neither this site nor the kickstarter
even _mention_ glue guns.

Judging by the fact that most of the video is sped up, I imagine it takes
almost as long to 'dry' as it did when I was a kid, too, though it may cure a
little faster because its a thinner glue stream.

~~~
damian2000
Isn't there a couple of big differences though - the end product is made of
plastic, so will last a long time. Also, the nozzle can pump continuously,
whereas with a glue gun you have to keep pressing the trigger?

------
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5248780>

------
obilgic
Same topics come up again and again here lately. Hn needs to detect duplicate
topics not urls anymore...

~~~
add
I want to apologize for reposting the same story. I missed the earlier one and
since the HN didn't detect it as duplicate I thought it was new.

------
BHSPitMonkey
Does a regular pen "2D print" drawings?

~~~
tehwalrus
just as you could hook up a pen to a plotting machine (
<http://www.niklasroy.com/project/149/cardboard_plotter> ) and use it as a
printer, you could hook this up to (e.g. lego mindstorms, arduino, whatever)
and implement a 3D printer.

Arguably, humans are also (rather overspec'd) plotting machines.

------
upinsmoke
Glue guns are fun.

